# empty sac at 5 weeks - how do I deal with this



## trish2 (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi everyone. I am new here. I have a 13mth old DD and got a positive pg test near the end of May. My LMP was Apr 24, but I have long cycles due to nursing. When they did my U/S at 5 weeks5 days, there was an empty sac. My dr said it could go either way, but in my heart I feel that this pregnancy wasn't meant to be. I have been having brown spotting for 3 weeks now (no cramping though). I have to wait until the 25th for another U/S, and I am going out of my mind with worry.

If something is wrong with this pregnancy, why is my body hanging onto it? My pregnancy symptoms have pretty much disappeared, but I really can't deal with being pregnant, but "not really pregnant". Can anyone give me any advice on how to cope with this?

Thanks.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Trish2, I warmly and with deep sympathy welcome you. I'm so sorry for what your going through. You must be so anxious. This kind of thing leaves you in a state of limbo and you just want to move forward - but have no idea of the direction.

Sadly, many mom's here have experienced very similar situations. Please feel free to read through some of the posts here, I think you'll find some stories you can relate to.

In the mean time, the women here are gentle, loving, sympathetic women. Please let us know what we can do to support you through this.

You mentioned that your still nursing (good for you). Please make sure your taking good care of yourself physically right now. Drink plenty of liquids and get as much rest as possible. Try to lay with the baby while she naps or rest on the couch while she plays with a quiet toy in front of you. Either way this goes, you're going to need strenght physically and emotionally.

I wish you the best and look forward to hearing how your doing.


----------



## Kaya's Mama (Jan 13, 2002)

I have read about many moms having an empty sac that early and then end up having a healthy pregnancy.

I just want sent ((((HUGS))). I know it must be hard to wait. You are in my thoughts and I wish you the best


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I just wanted to say how sorry I am that youare having to go threw this. Not knowing must be horrible.

You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------

